# everything about Parabuthus Liosoma ??info please



## superuglyllc (Nov 2, 2011)

got a phone call from a local dealer and he wants to give me a p. liosoma. i know a little from a long time ago, but not enough..info// pics////  everything !


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 2, 2011)

*pic from net*

just for the people that never seen


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 3, 2011)

a lot of these questions can be answered by using the search function or going to google.com

but to answer this, they spray, are not communal, and like it hot and dry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 3, 2011)

to add on with Rob's post, keep them like andros and other parabuthus.


----------



## snippy (Nov 3, 2011)

But, when breeding it seems many who try encounter problems. You won't see to many bred young out there. In addition the rate of wild catches with mycosis is rather high, which leads to the suspicion that (at least when it comes to gravid females) a rather high humidity is necessary.

Regards
Finn


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 3, 2011)

Interesting, so the care for brooding mothers could be similar or even equivalent to that of a hadrurus arizonensis?


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 3, 2011)

snippy said:


> But, when breeding it seems many who try encounter problems. You won't see to many bred young out there. In addition the rate of wild catches with mycosis is rather high, which leads to the suspicion that (at least when it comes to gravid females) a rather high humidity is necessary.
> 
> Regards
> Finn



Umm.. I kept mine the same as P. Trans and had a successful brood with another along the way. I talked to two other forum members before doing so, and they both said that exact same thing. Maybe its true, maybe its a misconception.


----------



## snippy (Nov 3, 2011)

gromgrom said:


> Umm.. I kept mine the same as P. Trans and had a successful brood with another along the way. I talked to two other forum members before doing so, and they both said that exact same thing. Maybe its true, maybe its a misconception.


Interesting enough  I have too had this topic before with some breeders, so what I mentioned above is not only my imagination.
But who knows. I nevertheless find the corrolation between P. liosoma and mycosis in wild catches very peculiar.

Regards
Finn


----------



## jake9134 (Nov 3, 2011)

When I got my p. liosoma from a vendor at a reptile show (recent import) it was on damp peak/potting soil. So maybe the importers are shipping them damp not knowing the problems it can cause. luckily I replaced her substrate before she got mycosis.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 5, 2011)

Parabuthus liosoma are not known to spray venom.


----------



## shebeen (Nov 5, 2011)

I've read that most (90%) wild caught H. arizonensis have some degree of mycosis.
I wouldn't be surprised if this was true for other desert species.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 5, 2011)

im picking him up tomm for 15bucks for adult male tomm. cant wait !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 6, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> im picking him up tomm for 15bucks for adult male tomm. cant wait !


That's an amazingly cheap price. Make sure he's clean and fiesty. Priced that low he could be old or sick. 

I keep mine on an inch of 70% sand/30% dry cocofiber. Waterdish i fill once a week. Feed them a lat or two per week. Do great. 

Sadly, unlike P. trans, they do not spray venom nor do they have an amazing feeding response. Especially as babies, they are very timid, much like sculpts. I'd say trans are like gracilis in that respect. 

They also are not as active as transvaalicus. Usually stay hidden unless hungry or rennovating, which one female I have does often. 

Despite all of this. 

They are my favorite specie.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 6, 2011)

its a healthy adult male , his pet store closed and he needs to make money back on the lose .  so him and an adult hottentotta (had 6 babies)(housing 1 sling of his/hers)(i heard males get preg too? is that true?) im taking home for 30 for both or just either 1 for 15. pretty sure p liosoma is a male but ill post a pic when i get him to double check with you guys


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 6, 2011)

im pretty sure you can sex them from the 'bulbs' on their claws, like th pic you referenced would be a female.

correct me if i am wrong though if anyone can chime in


----------



## Bayushi (Nov 6, 2011)

Too lazy  to got take and upload pics of my pair, but yeah the sexual dimorphism is really obvious. Also as pointed out to me the pectines on the female have a notice-able lobe shape where the join.


----------



## snippy (Nov 6, 2011)

You can sex many Parabuthus spec. bei the males having bulbous mani, but that only works on adults.

What Bayushi is referring to are the proximal median lamellae of the females (of at least every Parabuthus spec. that is known in the hobby), and that shows even in the lowest instars. Those lamellae are no pectinal teeth by the way, but enlarged lamellae (as the name suggests)
You can see it here: Caresheet for P. pallidus

Not P. liosoma, but that does not matter

Regards
Finn


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 13, 2011)

im about to built a terrarium for p lio need some pointers and must haves to make this tank... anyone can help?


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 14, 2011)

dry sand and a hiding spot


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 14, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> im about to built a terrarium for p lio need some pointers and must haves to make this tank... anyone can help?



As with all desert species, but from an area with actual dirt. so like 70/30 sand/cocofiber or 80/20. 

I do two hides, one close to the heat source, one away, as per scrapes, since they use scrapes and do not burrow. Offer a waterdish and fill it once a week.

edit, 1000TH POST

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 17, 2011)

*pretty sure its a small male*


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 17, 2011)

i checked his pectines for the thick one in the middle of his stomach and didnt see it, but im going to double check the first chance i get//// hes about 1 3/4 inch


----------



## Bayushi (Nov 17, 2011)

From the looks of the chela, and I am comparing it to both my female and male, it  is a male.

1 3/4 inch seems to be close to the size of most of the immature males I have seen.  My male is approx 2.5 inches and my female is just over 3.  

Not saying your male is not an adult, as it very well could be a below average size male.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 17, 2011)

yea the guy that had it didnt treat it with too much notice . definatly slim and small but very alert and consistant with going for food. or maybe hes eating for the winter lol


----------



## Bayushi (Nov 17, 2011)

I ignore the hell out of my scorps. I feed weekly and only check daily on ones that have slings.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 17, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> im about to built a terrarium for p lio need some pointers and must haves to make this tank... anyone can help?


You got a nice liosoma there! As for terrarium, do as gromgrom suggested. Or, you can mix clay water and sand together, let it dry and put the liosoma in. It will love you for that! No it wont, but it will be able to bury and dig alot if you give enough substrate. It will also hold the tunnel structure very well!


----------



## Michiel (Nov 18, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> i checked his pectines for the thick one in the middle of his stomach and didnt see it, but im going to double check the first chance i get//// hes about 1 3/4 inch


It's a male, 100%


----------



## snippy (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think the subadult males show the sexual dimorphism of bulbous mani, therefore that should be an adult.

Regards
Finn


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 18, 2011)

I know , thx guys. I thought for a second that it might be female cause the bulbs are a little small. I'm gonna try and get a belly pic soon


----------



## Michiel (Nov 19, 2011)

snippy said:


> I don't think the subadult males show the sexual dimorphism of bulbous mani, therefore that should be an adult.
> 
> Regards
> Finn


Exactly, that's why it is an adult and a male. 

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 19, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Exactly, that's why it is an adult and a male.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001


This made me laugh really hard. (Not because its wrong, its correct. the way you said it killed me)


----------

